# Holts radweld



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi

I have slight leak, that my Mechanic says is coming from the heater matrix.
He has suggested that I try Holts Radweld.
Has anybody tried this?

Stan


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

It was a common solution for leaking radiators amongst me and my mates.

Also a raw egg was used at times. 8O 

I would have thought that provided the leak is a small one, it would work.

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Stan

Yes, but not recently.

It worked fine when I did use it but it wasn't permanent, as you would expect I guess. As I remember it lasted a year or more, so maybe worth trying.

It might well have improved since then, and if it allows you to use the truck during the nice weather and get it fixed later at your convenience it will be worth it.

Hope this helps


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have used K Seal <<<< with good results. That's not to say that Radweld will not work it is a similar ( and cheaper I think) product... with a leak like you have in the heater core it is worth trying these remedies but keep in mind that they are remedies and not necesarily longtime cures...... I my early motoring days I remember using an egg white in the rad to cure a leak :roll:

Mike

P.S. just found another link to K Seal <<< where you can get it online for about a tenner + postage. Good motorfactors stock it too.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Radweld is the market leader (on price)
Wynns Radiator Stop Leak is excellent
Bars leak or Seal is very good
K-Seal is now the only radiator stop leak carried by RAC/AA and is also the most expensive and reportedly the best.
Dennis


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*wYNN'S*

Then engine in my F3 RACING CAR has a slight leak in the cylinde head which was a common problem with the engine when new.My engine builder say's to use WYNN'S stop leak as he has found that to be the one that works the best!!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

All these various cures are only intended to get you out of the mire in an emergency. You should bite the bullet and replace the failed components.

Alternatively if you are a dealer then they are a wonder permanent cure I guess!!!.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> All these various cures are only intended to get you out of the mire in an emergency. You should bite the bullet and replace the failed components.
> 
> Alternatively if you are a dealer then they are a wonder permanent cure I guess!!!.


Just found this old post, I posted 2 years ago. Thought I would let you know, 2 years later, still no leak after useing Radweld.

Stan


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: wYNN'S*



robrace said:


> Then engine in my F3 RACING CAR has a slight leak in the cylinde head which was a common problem with the engine when new.My engine builder say's to use WYNN'S stop leak as he has found that to be the one that works the best!!


I agree, I`ve found Wynns does actually do what it says on the tin, we run with it in the rally cars all the time as a precaution to stone damage on stage.

Rgds Paul


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Over the years Radweld kept many of my cars going after the teeth sucking 'specialists' had insisted I needed a new rad. 
Their favourite quote was ' that radweld will gum up your heater matrix'!
Never gummed up a heater and as the OP said 2 years later the temporary fix was still working.
Have been let down twice by failed newly fitted replacement rads though. (from one of the biggest suppliers)


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi had same proplem as you used rad weld in my compass did the trick

dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Most of those brands do the trick. I was always advised to remove the thermostat when doing this as well,to aid the circulation, rather than wait till you have a hot system to work on.

cabby


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I used Wynns a few years ago to get us back from France, and it works
I did fit a new rad when we got home though.

A few years since I have seen Barrs Leaks - as I remember it was very good.

The most impressive, was the humble egg, in the radiator of a 7.5ltr F1 Stock Car, did two races after we put it in the rad, then two more full meetings prior to us repairing the leak in the rad with solder


----------

